# Anything in the South Jersey area?



## 1925Humber (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi , I wondered if there are ever any antique bike swap meets or rides in my area? Seems that everything is on the west coast.
Any info greatly appreciated, 
                                         Jim.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 9, 2008)

*you are right!*

I live in uper Mary land and nothing ether, all the fun is in the west cost.
hell they close all bike shops, the only one know is in Baltimore, to far.
the closes to me is at Delaware, and there is not much there.
 Mitch


----------



## 1925Humber (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Mitch, as I suspected. Looks like I'll have to get something going myself!
When you think that this is a beach cruiser haven with the proximity to the shore & Boardwalk riding, it's weird no-one has done anything before...
By the way, a lot of bikes go for scrap round here! I see trucks full of them , but never get a look-in!


----------

